# Spouse Visa Approved :Full List of Documents reqd for Successful Spouse Application



## farooqkazi (Dec 30, 2016)

Thanks to *Joppa* & *Nyclon* for amazing advice, I gathered around the forum reading numerous posts on spouse visa. 

For fresh applicants, planning to apply for Spouse Visa UK 2017, I'd like to contribute as little as I can through this post, so that it could be helpful to anyone in this forum seeking any info from a successful spouse visa applicant.

In order for my application to be successful, We had to arrange pretty much lot of documentation, that we gathered over course of 2 months.

Below is the list of all the documents We provided: (We are category B for financial requirement so £18,600 and above) as my wife had 2 job changes within one year.

Enclosures:

*Applicants Documents:*
1. Appointment letter
2. Cover Letter
3. VAF4A Form
4. Passport
5. Two Passport size photographs
6. TB Certificate- Original
7. Marriage Certificate – Original
8. Nikah Namah - Original
9. Bank Statements - 6 months - Original
10. MSC Degree Certificate – Original (Master's from UK) - Didn't require English Language Requirement. 
11. Refusal Letters for UK Marriage Visit Visa & France Visit Visa
12. Visa Refusal Appeal - PDC Response from Chennai UK Embassy (Used some influence locally to appeal for Marriage Visit Visa for UK, which didn't help) inturn had to host the wedding in India.

*Sponsor’s Documents*:
1. Sponsor Supporting Letter
2. Sponsorship undertaking Form (SU07)
3. Photocopy of British Passport – All pages
4. Photocopy of UK Driving Licence 

*Financial Documents:*
1. Letter from Employer confirming the employment
2. Payslips – 12 Months – Original
3. P45 – covering last 12 months’ employment ( 2 different companies)
4. Payroll/Accountant Letter – Confirming NI amendments
5. Bank Statements – 12 Months – Original
6. Flex Account Statement – 12 Months – Original
7. HMRC Letter – has Tax Code, Name, Address, Employer name
8. Employment Contract – Current Employer
9. Employment Contract – Former Employer 1
10. Employment Contract – Former Employer 2
11. Letters Explaining Fund Transfers - Incase if there is a large amount of funds credited

*Accommodation:*
1. Tenancy Agreement - Original
2. House Measurement Letter - Original from Estate Agent (Floor Plan)
3. House Pictures
4. Letter from Wife's Mother – Authorising accommodation ( As she shares tenancy agreement with my wife)
5. Council Tax Letters for 2016 & 2015

*Relationship Proof :*
1. Wedding Invitation 
2. Boarding Passes of my wife travelling to India
3. WhatsApp, Viber, FaceTime, iMessage, Facebook Chat & Call logs & screen grabs for 6 months.
4. Birthday Cards 
5. Bills ( Wedding Rings, Watches, Gold Jewellery etc)
6. Holiday Booking Confirmations 
7. Wedding Photos, Holiday Photos, Family Photos ( Submitted almost 60)


Some important points to be aware of while filing your application.

1. Make photocopies of your documents, send them alongside your originals, highlighting key points. Make two different bundles one originals and other photocopies.
2. Do not use plastic sheets, binders, clips, they'll throw them away and will arrange them according to their preferred setup.
3. Don't overdo the communication log, just keep it minimal and simple.

I wish everyone else applying for their spouse visa have a positive and successful application. Cheers. Goodluck.

*Note : Please read as many posts as you can on this forum as this is a treasure of knowledge.
*
*Happy New Year everyone* at Expat Forum. :happy:


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

While I'm pleased with your success, you included quite a few documents and items not required, so it's a bit invidious to present your list as requirement for any other applicants.
You didn't need:
Second passport photo
SU07/20 form
British passport - only bio pages required
UK driving licence
Second bank statement (Flex account)
HMRC letter
Greetings cards
Bills for rings etc
Only about 15 photos
Explaining fund transfers
Wedding invite

OK, I don't know your exact circumstances so some of those documents may have been required. That's why we say use other people's list as only a rough guide and not as gospel. There is something to be said for submitting a streamlined application containing all the essentials but nothing or little more, so that ECO doesn't have to waste time separating essentials from non-essentials.


----------

